# 4 Months PP Something Sticking Out Of My Vagina? Update: It was a Polyp



## Spunky

I have tissue that's hanging out of my vagina. It looks like a worm. Well, it was sticking out after sex, then went back up (yesterday). No sex today but it was sticking out a bit and when I wipe it bleeds (but nothing in my underwear, no panty liner needed, just when tissue touches it).

Any experience? It's redder than the rest of my vagina/labia. When I touch it I don't feel it, so no nerves.

Someone said it may be what's left of my hymen? I had a vaginal delivery. 

It spotted 4 weeks ago and 8 weeks ago, so maybe it's tied to my cycle? Though I'm BF and my period hasn't returned yet...

Talked to doctor on phone today (saturday) and they said to make an appointment on Monday to get it looked at. I'm hoping they'll cut it off! Creeped me and hubby out when I asked him to look at it too lol.


----------



## lisaf

no idea what that is, didn't want to R&R

I would start doing your Kegels for sure in case, but not having any pain/discomfort with it, or other discomfort/bad smells etc are all good signs. 
Sounds strange... I'd be interested in what it turns out to be!

(I passed some tissue about 12 weeks PP.. it was kind of cold though and it was pale colored. I had been spotting continuosly since giving birth though so that was part of it)


----------



## Squeaks

That doesn't sound good! Without a photo, (which I would really never expect anyone to put up!) it's really hard to say what it might be.. It could be a vaginal prolapse, google it, looks like 30% of women get this after birth! Can be treated ok tho. Hope it's just something left over in there that can be
taken out! Xxxx


----------



## mummy2lola

Hey babe,long time no see.maybe it's a piece of vagina wall.alot of things get torn whilst having a natural delivery,did u have forceps of anything that couldve ripped inside to the point of hanging off? I hope u get answers Monday xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Sounds like granulation.

I had this as I needed an episiotomy and as a result of the stitches had extra scar tissue which was like how you described.

Get yourself down to your doctor and they can get rid of it for you.

It's very common :hugs:


----------



## Babushka99

Sounds like it could be a prolapse


----------



## stardust599

To me it sounds exactly like a prolapse hun, it might go up a bit with time and pelvic floor exercises but I'd see the Dr anyway xx


----------



## SleepDeprived

I swear you and I have the same thing!! Except my whatever it is doesn't bleed, although it had in the past, just barely, when I wiped after urinating. I used to find it uncomfortable but don't notice it anymore. I haven't gone to the doctor about it because I'm nervous about the treatment for it ... it took me forever to recover from that episiotomy, and so I don't want to think about them snipping or cutting away anything else! Please post an update though, or PM me ... I'm dying to know what it is!


----------



## Spunky

Thanks Ladies!

It was a polyp in my vagina. The doctor numbed me, cut it off, then cauterized it. Took about 20-30 minutes. I'm sore (TMI like rough sex, but NOTHING like after having a baby). All gone! Woohoo! It was about an inch long and she thinks it might have come from my scar tissue from my 3rd degree tear. 

i_want_one/mummy2lola - I didn't have a forceps delivery, he was vaginal and I did have a vacuum.

sleepdeprived - Hope this helps some! She said it should only take about a week to heal/feel better. Then I can have sex and should feel normal again. It hurts so much less than my original tear repair! So try not to be too scared and go get it checked out! I'm glad I'm doing this now than months down the road when I'll have to be chasing James all over the place!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Spunky said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> It was a polyp in my vagina. The doctor numbed me, cut it off, then cauterized it. Took about 20-30 minutes. I'm sore (TMI like rough sex, but NOTHING like after having a baby). All gone! Woohoo! It was about an inch long and she thinks it might have come from my scar tissue from my 3rd degree tear.
> 
> i_want_one/mummy2lola - I didn't have a forceps delivery, he was vaginal and I did have a vacuum.
> 
> sleepdeprived - Hope this helps some! She said it should only take about a week to heal/feel better. Then I can have sex and should feel normal again. It hurts so much less than my original tear repair! So try not to be too scared and go get it checked out! I'm glad I'm doing this now than months down the road when I'll have to be chasing James all over the place!

Thought it was hun, glad its all sorted now :hugs:


----------



## Spunky

Thanks MissBump! I can't believe how the changes after baby don't stop!!


----------



## SleepDeprived

Thank you SO much for the update!! Thanks for being honest about the treatment and what I can expect in terms of recovery. I was too scared to have it looked at because of how long I took to heal after my episiotomy, but I can definitely handle this. Thanks again!


----------



## maggiemae

Thanks for this! I have a place too and have put off going to the doctor. It sounds very similar to what you have, plus I had a vacuum delivery with a third degree tear.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Glad everything worked out and that it could be taken care of easily and quickly.


----------

